# The List - Ottawa and Eastern Ontario 2010 Tournament Dates



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

G'day ALL,

I will update this list with any last minute Canadian Shoots as well as "local" USA shoots when they are firmed up.

Merry Christmas,

Bill

INDOOR SHOOTS

January 10, 2010 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00a.m. Random Start)

January 10, 2010 - Les Archers d'Aylmer (Aylmer Archers), Indoor 3D, École secondaire Grande-Rivière 100, rue Broad (secteur Aylmer) Gatineau, Registration 8:30 AM, 2 X 15 targets

January 16, 2010 - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Indoor 3D, 300 Boulevard Perrot (in the basement of the Ste-Rose de Lima church), 40 targets

February 7, 2010 - Rockland Field Archers, Indoor 3D, École Secondaire l'Escale1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Registration 8: 00 to 10:30 AM, Bonus draw for fishing trip

February 7, 2010 - Petawawa Archery Club, 1st leg - Indoor 3D, Upper Ottawa Valley Triple Crown 

February 13, 2010 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville, Pro 3D, 2 x 20 targets

February 20, 2010 - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Indoor 3D, 300 Boulevard Perrot (in the basement of the Ste-Rose de Lima church), 40 targets

February 21, 2010 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM. Random Start)

March 14 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, 2nd leg - Indoor 3D, Upper Ottawa Valley Triple Crown

March 20, 2010 - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Indoor 3D, 300 Boulevard Perrot (in the basement of the Ste-Rose de Lima church), 40 targets

March 28, 2010 - Rockland Field Archers, Indoor 3D, École Secondaire l'Escale1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Registration 8: 00 to 10:30 AM, Bonus draw for fishing trip

April 10, 2010 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville, 2 x 20 targets

April 11, 2010 - Parkline Sportsman's Club, Indoor 3D, Deep River Arena, 9:00 AM Registration, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start

May 5, 2010 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville,, Final Provincial Pro-3D homologuée 40 cibles

May 6, 2010 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville,, Final Provincial Pro-3D homologuée 40 cibles

OUTDOOR SHOOTS

March 21, 2010 - Crooked Arrow Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, Seaway Challenge 1st Leg, 7:30 AM Registration, 9:00 AM Random Start

April 11, 2010 - Napanee Rod and Gun, Outdoor 3D, Seaway Challenge 2nd Leg, 10:00 Am Shotgun Start

April 24, 2010 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea), All Categories, Registration 8:00 to 10:30 AM

April 25, 2010 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea), Traditional only, Registration 8:00 to 10:30 AM

April 25, 2010 - Grenville Fish and Game, Outdoor 3D, Seaway Challenge 3rd Leg, (Last chance to register), Random Start

May 16, 2010 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets

May 16, 2010 - Quinte Bay Archery, Seaway Challenge 4th Leg, Random Start

May 29-30, 2010 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Target 900 Round, OSG Trails, Club Site, 10:00 AM Start

June 5, 2010 - Parkline Sportsman's Club, IBO Qualifier, 9:00 AM Registration, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start

June 6, 2010 - Kingston Archery Club, Seaway Challenge 5th Leg, 8:00 AM Registration, 10:00 AM Randon Start, Montreal Street Location

June 13, 2010 - Club Flèche d'Argent de Hull, Boulevard de la Technologie à Gatineau (secteur Hull), Registration 8:30 to 10:30 AM

July 24-25, 2010 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Ontario Triple Crown, 2nd Leg, Club Site, 10:00 AM Random Start

August 7-8, 2010 - North Bay Bowhunters & Archers, “Running Bear Marathon” Outdoor 3D

August 12, 2010 - Napanee Rod and Gun, 8:00 AM Registration, 10:00 AM Randon Start

August 28, 2010 - Parkline Sportsman's Club, 9:00 AM Registration, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start

August, 29, 2010 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea), Traditional only, Registration 8:00 to 10:30 AM

September 12, 2010 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

would be awesome if you could put just the town the tournaments are in insted of just the archery club name.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Great job as always Mr. Bill we appreciate your efforts.
I was just looking over your list and checking it twice.
Can we expect an hourly update? Ho Ho:cocktail:


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Date Corrections*

Just corrected on website:

May 1, 2010 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville,, Final Provincial Pro-3D homologuée 40 cibles

May 2, 2010 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville,, Final Provincial Pro-3D homologuée 40 cibles

Waiting for date correction: 

The OAA listed the following date, August 12, 2010 - Napanee Rod and Gun, 8:00 AM Registration, 10:00 AM Randon Start. August 12, 2010 is a Thursday. Have contacted the club an am waiting for the correct date.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tourny dates*

bump


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

*3d shoot in Gatineau*

if anyone is interrested,There is a 3d shoot in Gatineau june 5th put on by the cameleon archery club.check their site for info.thanks 
.http://www.lescameleonsdegatineau.com/index_files/Page536.htm


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*Gatineau 3d shoot*

Could be a wet one but what the hell, better rain than snow anytime!!:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tournys*

bump


----------

